
When employees are open with each other, but not management - DanBC
https://hbr.org/2020/01/when-employees-are-open-with-each-other-but-not-management
======
itronitron
In my experience, management is usually less than open with employees as they
consider the scope of their decision-making to be a management concern and not
an 'employee' concern. This is often reflected in statements such as 'this
won't really change anything' and 'no need to worry'. Obviously that approach
creates real problems when management's scope makes a grab for technical
scope.

~~~
a3n
Management being less than open because of management vs employee concerns
smells like management viewing employees as tools to be fed input, and then
expecting specific pounds of output.

In fact it smells like the very material being fed to such employees.

------
sgt101
Look, when management have no commitment to the insitution and are simply
inflating their bonuses they will bully and sack anyone in their way. Everyone
knows this, so they shut up and play along for the sake of their healthcare
and mortgages.

There are three mitigations. First hamstring HR and Finance to prevent them
from being used to bully operations and engineering into submission. Second,
reduce management compensation in the short term and enhance it in the long
term. Third, ensure that there is tenure and protection for junior employees.

Why are these remedies not used widely? Because there's looting to be done my
friends, looting to be done. Investors are extremely short term now and do not
care about what happens in five years, management are at it and workers have
become used to this all. It's normalised behaviour now.

When will this change? I would say it's extremely unlikely to change without
punative political intervention and regulation. There is a much stronger case
for this than there is for a UBI...

------
hinkley
I always wondered about managers who expect team players but then make it
dreadfully clear they don’t see themselves as part of the team...

What sort of treatment are you expecting?

------
drewcoo
Additional "way to tell" that wasn't listed for some reason:

\- When accountant-managers move the headquarters of their previously
engineering-centric company 2000 miles away from where all of the engineers
will still work.

